# Modest AV Room



## goatfarm (Mar 31, 2007)

A bit cluttered, but this room is multi-purpose. And all the extraneous stuff helps diffuse the sound and makes it one of the best rooms I've ever had for music listening. Lots of 7.1 sound on a budget.

Onkyo Power
Infinity Speakers
DefTech Sub
Panasonic Projector


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Clutters acoutical properties have never been given its fair dues in my opinion. I mean, you don't have to do the mirror test to determine best placement. And cost, though highly variable is often significantly less. I think we need to run some frequency responces pre & post clean up. We might open up a new market & be able to sell clutter!

And by the way, your room makes me feel line watching a movie!.


----------



## goatfarm (Mar 31, 2007)

Not sure if there was just a bit of sarcasm there. I do know that the few supposedly great speakers I've heard in rooms full of hard surfaces w/ no acoustic treatment sounded pretty bad. OTOH in my room full of stuff, both soft and hard, these better than average speakers sound remarkably good. That Floyd Toole designed them to work best in rooms like mine helps.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

goatfarm wrote:



> Not sure if there was just a bit of sarcasm there.


Ok, caught me with a bit of HTS levity!

But you are correct in that everything is either absorbtive or reflective. And it all has an effect on acousitcs. That's why an empty room echos when you clap your hands in it. Still you need to measure to see if you are getting good control.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

As long as you love the space, that is what counts. I like the front baffle of those speakers - very classy look IMO. How big is the screen?


----------



## goatfarm (Mar 31, 2007)

ALMFamily said:


> As long as you love the space, that is what counts. I like the front baffle of those speakers - very classy look IMO. How big is the screen?


The room is 15'x19'. The screen is a Draper Cineperm 92" 16x9.
http://www.draperinc.com/ProjectionScreens/ScreensProducts.asp?detail=140 

Seating is approx. 12' into the room w/ .5 surrounds mounted 6' high at the sides of the listening position. .7 speakers are in the rear corners @ 7'.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Nice setup wish I had room for a projector! Never thought about it during remodeling. Stuck in a living with only a 64" display that cost as much as a decent projector. I think clutter equals character.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

goatfarm said:


> The room is 15'x19'. The screen is a Draper Cineperm 92" 16x9.
> http://www.draperinc.com/ProjectionScreens/ScreensProducts.asp?detail=140
> 
> Seating is approx. 12' into the room w/ .5 surrounds mounted 6' high at the sides of the listening position. .7 speakers are in the rear corners @ 7'.


Oh, that is a perfect size for the room! Very nice! Do you do much music listening?


----------



## goatfarm (Mar 31, 2007)

Whenever I can get some time alone there it's all music. Most times the Mrs. has the remote and it's terrible TV fodder. That's when I go back to the den and use the old Advents for some musical satisfaction. But when the opportunity arises it's usually multi-channel SACDs of classical (Bach, Berlioz, Mahler), or good CDs of late Romantic classical, 60s/70s big band jazz, or good bluegrass. Vinyl rears its ugly head on occasion (not often enough).


----------



## kevin360 (Oct 4, 2012)

Music rules - very nice! When I originally conceived my dedicated room, music was all I had in mind, but I'm glad I was convinced to include video (I need to get my turntable back in that room). Do you ever enjoy concert DVDs/BluRays on your setup? 

As a fellow 92" screen owner, I must say that it isn't _that_ modest. We're very happy with that screen size. As was previously mentioned, as long as you're happy, what else matters? I don't see any reason why you shouldn't be thrilled with your setup. It looks great to me (clutter and all). :T


----------

